# Diferencia LDR, fototransistor y fotodiodo



## Josefe17 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mi duda es esa, en qué se diferencian, sabiendo que los tres varían la intensidad que pasa por ellos en función de la luminosidad,  pero qué es lo que los hace diferentes y para que se usan (no me refiero a la forma, sino a la composición, funcionamiento y aplicaciones)

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Pablet (Jun 8, 2010)

hola!!! hace poco hice una exposicion sobre ese mismo tema!!! pues verás la principal diferencia es la velocidad de respuesta y la linealidad, mientras que los foto diodos son casi lineales y muy rapidos, las ldr son mas lentas y menos lineales, por eso las fotorresistencias se utilizan para sensores crepusculares, y los fotodiodos para medir la luminosidad.
En cuanto a los fototransistores, al igual que los fotodiodos son muy rapidos, pero es dificil medir su intensidad, ya que debido a la hfe no constante del transistor los hace poco lineales,pero no por eso inutiles, son muuuy utilizados en sensores posicion todo o nada, por ejemplo, en las puertas de los garajes, el haz de infrarrojos que evita que se cierre la puerta cuando pasas, lo recibe un fototransistor, si cuando recibe da un 1 y cuando no un 0, no tratamos de medir la intensidad liminica que llega. Otra aplicacion muy tipica de los fototransistores son los optoacopladores.
Un saludo!


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Mi duda es esa, en qué se diferencian, sabiendo que los tres varían la intensidad que pasa por ellos en función de la luminosidad,  pero qué es lo que los hace diferentes y para que se usan (no me refiero a la forma, sino a la composición, funcionamiento y aplicaciones)
> 
> Atentamente
> Josefe17



Salu2!josefe17 Bueno a empezar la clase:

1)Primero LDR: La LDR o Resistenica Dependiente de Luz es una resistencia que pues varia su resistencia conforme varia la luz que le "caiga" y en el proceso variando la corriente que pasa atravez de ella si esta pasando corriente atravez de ella sino solo varia su ohmniaje.

2)Segundo Fototransistor: este es un transistor sin base la Corriente de base se da por la luz que irradia a este solo posee dos patitas Colector y Emisor y como todo transistor este cierra el paso de corriente y la deja "pasar" gradualmente conforme se irradie el fototransistor.

3)Tercero Fotodiodo: este es un diodo sensible a luz, teniendo la idea que actua como un diodo que deja pasar en un sentido y en otro no pero que conforme se irradia de luz este deja pasar una cierta circulacion de corriente; y tiene que estar energizado como un diodo normal + entrando por el anodo y - por el catodo ahora ojo que la corriente a controlar tiene que estar colocada como se indico anteriormente.

Y pues espero haber resuelto tu inquietud salu2!


----------



## Matias Senger (Jun 16, 2010)

No entendi una cosa...

Los foto diodos son como LDR pero en un solo sentido de circulacion y mas rapidos?? Osea se comportan como un LDR en polarizacoin directa y como un diodo comun que no conduce en polarizacion inversa??

Si yo quiero utilizar un fototransistor para amplificar una señal de audio por ejemplo, la señal tiene que venir en forma de luz?? (esta es una pregunta media salame, porque no creo que tenga mucha aplicacion pero para saber nomas jeje)

Saludos


----------



## Pinchuu (Jun 22, 2010)

Pablet dijo:


> hola!!! hace poco hice una exposicion sobre ese mismo tema!!! pues verás la principal diferencia es la velocidad de respuesta y la linealidad, mientras que los foto diodos son casi lineales y muy rapidos, las ldr son mas lentas y menos lineales, por eso las fotorresistencias se utilizan para sensores crepusculares, y los fotodiodos para medir la luminosidad.
> En cuanto a los fototransistores, al igual que los fotodiodos son muy rapidos, pero es dificil medir su intensidad, ya que debido a la hfe no constante del transistor los hace poco lineales,pero no por eso inutiles, son muuuy utilizados en sensores posicion todo o nada, por ejemplo, en las puertas de los garajes, el haz de infrarrojos que evita que se cierre la puerta cuando pasas, lo recibe un fototransistor, si cuando recibe da un 1 y cuando no un 0, no tratamos de medir la intensidad liminica que llega. Otra aplicacion muy tipica de los fototransistores son los optoacopladores.
> Un saludo!



No entendí las principales cosas a las que te refieres .

1. A qué te refieres con lo de *linealidad*?
2. Qué son los *sensores crepusculares*?

Me gustaría que me aclararas esa duda.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> *1. A qué te refieres con lo de linealidad?*


Que mantienen una misma corriente o en forma de linea recta....
has visto en las peliculas cuando estan en un hospital con una persona muriendo y que tiene un aparato conectado en su pulso?
si has observador un monitor con una linea que sube y baja cuando pulsa su corazon?.... eso no es lineal
y cuando se muere y sale un pitido de piiiiiiiiiiiiiii y llegan los doctores en friega a resusitarlo, has vistos la linea recta de monitor del aparato.... eso es que su corazon esta lineal.... 



> 2. Qué son los sensores crepusculares?



verificalo en el wiki... pero son sensores que varían su corriente dependiendo de la captacion de luz...

saludos....


----------



## Pablet (Jun 22, 2010)

mas facil, lineal quiere su respuesta sigue una ecuacion lineal es decir, if=3*lux, que quiere decir la la intensidad que saca es 3 * los luxs que hay en ese momento. y los sensores crepusculares son sensores que se utilizan para el encendido automatico de luces, y cuando la luminosidad ambiente es menor a un valor cierra un contacto.
he leido por ahi que han dicho que los fotodiodos son como fotorresistencias pero lineales, y no se parecen en nada, mientras que el fotodiodo CREA una diferencia de potencial entre sus extremos cuyo valor depende la luz, la fotorresistencia se dedica tan solo a variar su resistencia, es decir, para utilizar una fotorresistencia necesitas una fuente de alimentacion auxiliar, mientras que para el fotodiodo no, el mismo produce la energia, que amplificada te dara la luminosidad.
Un saludo


----------



## juliet (Ago 6, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un proyecto de un encendido crepuscular variable, no me sirve que solo prenda y apague... necesito que me regule la luz según la luminosidad que tengo en el ambiente, por ejemplo una habitación que a medida que oscurezca se vaya prendiendo una luz.

No me quedo muy claro cual me sirve mas, porque como dijiste las ldr se usan para encendido crepusculares pero en este caso yo también necesito medir la luminosidad del ambiente.

saludos, gracias.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 6, 2010)

Puedes iniciar con un dimmer común, en donde agregaras una LDR en serie con el potenciometro, creo que es un buen punto de partida.


----------



## juliet (Ago 10, 2010)

es mejor hacerlo con una LDR o con un fotodiodo o un fototransistor, no em queda claro cuando es mejor usar cada uno.

Otra cosa, me pidieron que lo contaste con algo que me mida la luminosidad de un ambiente y no sabia bien que tipo de instrumento realizan estas mediciones, puede ser un fotometro?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Pues básicamente, para medir la luz ambiente una ldr. Para hacer comunicación de datos por infrarojo, un lápiz óptico de un crt o algo así un fotodiodo o fototransistor. Depende de la sensibilidad que quieras, uno u otro.

El instrumento "oficial" se llama luxómetro.


----------



## juliet (Ago 10, 2010)

Claro, me dijeron que era muy importante la *sensibilidad* que tenga, pero lo que leí del fotodiodo es que funciona mejor para longitudes de onda como ser el infrarojo, si bien la luz visible anda cerca.. no es lo mismo y no sabia si funcionaba bien para tomar la luz de un ambiente.

El tema es que en el laboratorio no tienen luxómetro, deberia ir a averiguar en el departamente de luminotecnia y si no lo consigo... el fotometro no sirve de nada? (la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea de que es lo que mide el luxometro)

muchisimas gracias por la repuesta


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 10, 2010)

pregunta de examen: necesitas mucha precisión en el montaje? creo que solamente con una LDR podrías llevar a buen termino el proyecto, ahora para medir intensidad de luz, podrías usar un fotometro de algún laboratorio de física y podrías experimentar un poco... asi es como se hacen las cosas, recuerda aquello del método científico... Voy a intentar algo, si me resulta satisfactorio, lo subo al foro.
Suerte ;-)


----------



## juliet (Ago 10, 2010)

Me dijeron que cuanto mas sensible sea significaba mayor complejidad y supongo que con eso mas nota, igual en esta instancia me conformo con que ande y con poder medir que sensibilidad tiene y poder trazar algun tipo de curva que me relacione la luminosidad con la potencia por ej.

Hace unos dias @penrico me subio esto: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 37603

que me llama bastante más que los otros circuitos que encontré que llevan un DIAC y un TRIAC por cuestiones de que no los usamos en los laboratorio de esta materia y me pidieron que me limite a usar lo elementos con los que trabajamos, como verán bastante novata, de todas formas al circuito que me propuso no lo entiendo bien, porque no se bien para que esta el operacional y porque no hay ningún capacitor y en los otros si, tampoco se de donde saca los valores ni nada... si alguno es tan amable y lo describe sencillamente agradeceria


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola

Oye quisiera darte un par de sugerencias:
1.-Consigue el livewire...
2.-copialo y ve su comportamiento....

A grandes rasgos yo pudiera decir que el ldr y la resistencia en serie es un divisor de voltaje... el OpAmp sirve como comparador y el transistor para aumentar la potencia...

Saludos
pd... si me equivoco es por muy poco.... creo...


----------



## juliet (Ago 13, 2010)

tenes idea de que operacional y que tbj puede andar?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

casi te prodria asegurar que con un Lm741 y un BC548 o un 2n2222 podria funciona... aunque en los simuladores podrias poner uno ideal para que veas su comportamiento... 

saludos...


----------



## juliet (Ago 17, 2010)

Funcionaria mejor con un fototransistor? y en ese caso necesitaria un amp operacional de todas formas??

y otra preguntita: como hago si necesito prender un foco como para una lampara de escritorio, en cuanto a amplificación???
saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## saraina (May 26, 2012)

el livewire no tiene fotodiodo.? quien me podría decir de un simulador que si lo tenga...


----------



## leonidas111 (Jun 3, 2012)

creo que lo que buscas lo podes encontrar en proteus ...,es un poco complejo al pricipio pero puede servirte .


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 3, 2012)

Los fotodiodos son pastillas de silicio como cualquier transistor. Si cortás un transistor metálico, encontrarán dentro una pastillita de silicio que actúa de fotodiodo. Por eso están sellados los transistores.
La diferencia entre fotodiodos está en su tamaño y su dopaje. De hecho, las células fotovoltaicas que se exponen al sol para dar corriente son fotodiodos.
Pueden actuar como resistencia variable con la luz, alimentados con corriente, o como una pila productora de corriente, que es la forma mas usada,  pero siempre son bastante lineales en su salida, es decir que si con una cantidad de luz te dan 10 µA, con el doble de luz te darán 20 µA.
En cambio las LDR que son resistencias que varían con la luz, no son lineales, por eso no se usan para medir sino para detección de luz. 
Los fototransistores en cambio amplifican la corriente que le produce la base iluminada. Pero si no tienen conector de base es difícil ponerlos a punto cmo amplificadores por eso como dijeron mas arriba solo se usan para control. Aunque hay fototransistores con tres patas siendo una la base y se pueden polarizar, pero son de lo mas raro.


----------

